# 1 gallon tank heater?



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi! So I have my new male betta, Jarvis, in a 1.1 Tetra Halfmoon Betta Tank. I would _really_ like to get him a heater but I've been having trouble finding one that would be ok in a 1 gallon. I do understand that a 1 gallon tank is a bit on the small side for a betta, but for now I am unable to purchase a larger tank. I would like to upgrade his tank in the future, but right now I just can't.

If you have any suggestions for a heater for a tank this size, please share! So far the 7.5w Hydor Slim Betta Heater, the 7.5w Hydor Betta Heater, and the Aqueon 10w Mini Heater have all been suggested to me, so if you have had any experience with these heaters I would love to hear your reviews as well!

Pictures of the Tetra Halfmoon Tank I have (left taken today, right taken a few days ago).


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think that people have had luck with the Hydor Theo 25W ADJUSTABLE heater in a 1gal tank in the past. You may need to use it on it's lowest setting, but as it's ADJUSTABLE, it should check the water temperature against it's settings.

Bonus - if you upgraded your tank in the future, you could continue to use the heater.

Be sure to get a thermometer as well though, regardless of what heater you chose.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

agreed. here is a link.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

remember that with a 1 gallon, you must do daily 100% water changes to keep the ammonia levels down.


----------



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you both for your suggestions! That one definitely seems like a great heater so I'll check it out 

Other than that though. has anyone had experience with the "EHEIM Jager Aquarium Thermostat Heater 25W"? It has great reviews on Amazon and it may actually be too big for my tank, but any reviews here are appreciated! Remember, this would be for a 1 gallon tank, possibly a 2.5 in the future.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have not heard of anyone having any luck wiht the Jager heater in a 1 gallon. I know it works good for a 2.5 gallon. The Hydor however will work in both a 1 gallon and a 2.5 gallon so I think that one is your best bet.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I bought the Eheim Jager 25W heater for a 5G mini-bow and it is really long. I set the adjustable temp for 78 but at 80 it still had not shut off so I took it back..


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

And in doing daily water changes be sure you unplug your heater every time and acclimate it when you put it back in tank before plugging in again.


----------



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your responses! I am happy to announce that I was able to order the "Hydor 25W Submersible Aquarium Heater - Original Theo" from Amazon today for a great price! It should be here Thursday. Thank you all again!


----------



## Shihtzumama1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Throwing my 2 cents in here a little late. I have the Aqueon Mini Heater 10W in my 1 gallon tank and it works great. Brings the temp up from 68 degrees to between 76-78. I got it at Petsmart. My betta seems happy, energetic and colorful, so I think he is happy with the heater.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

76-78 is actually a bit on the cold side. I really try to make sure my tanks get up to at least 80.


----------



## Shihtzumama1 (Jan 6, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> 76-78 is actually a bit on the cold side. I really try to make sure my tanks get up to at least 80.


I had no idea! I thought it was perfect (I believe I read that somewhere). I guess I need a new heater. thanks for the info.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you also always want an adjustable heater in case you need to raise or lower the temperature.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

For temperature, I've generally seen recommendations that 78-82 is the recommended range. I have seen some reference guidelines that start at 76 degrees. Regardless, I'd keep with 78-82 to be safe. 80 is generally considered the "sweet spot".

I agree with the adjustable heater being preferred, so that if you need to change the settings you can. Otherwise, replace your heater if\when you can, but if you're at\near 78 degrees it isn't something that you'll have to drop everything for. You could keep your current one as a backup, or in case you set up a quarantine or emergency tank in the future.


----------



## Marvelfan8 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Update!*

*Update:*
So the Hydor Theo 25 watt heater came in the mail yesterday and since I put it in Jarvis seems to love it! It's an adjustable heater and it's been holding the water at a steady temperature. It's a great size and fits perfectly in the tank I have right now. Jarvis loves to swim around it :lol:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I like the adjustable ones best, too. If you need to raise the temp for a sick fish, it will do it. If you get a fish used to 72 water, you can gradually raise to to the right temperature over a few days so he or she doesn't get shocked. If the build in thermometer is wrong, you can adjust it and get it where you want. 

I'm glad Jarvis likes his new heater!


----------

